# Need to rehome 4 amazing boys...



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

Due to some horrible circumstances i need to rehome my boys...

The breeder said she would take Gimli & Alfie if i cant find em a nice home. so i wanted to try here first. 
DOB: 6-21-11
Alfie is a Champagne self/irish/berkshire dumbo 
Gimli is a mink/lilac merle side blazed variegated.

My main concern is for Wylie & Gizmo. i rescued them from my school vet tech program from being put down. They are very sweet blackish hooded rats. brothers and do great with other rats. Really want them to go to good homes...DOB: 4-23-11

Will post more details when i get back from work. Please let me know if you have a place for them Thanks.


----------



## Pink Lady (Jan 20, 2012)

where are you located? I would be interested in adopting if your within a meetable distance?


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

Im in La mesa Ca (San Diego). I actually have a friend taking Gizmo & WYlie but still need homes for Alfie and Gimli since breeder is NOT getting back to me for some reason. They are great rats and would love to keep them together! get along great with other rats too!


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

IS there a Way to edit this POst??? i wanna put my location in the title...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Double click on the thread title on the forum list to edit it.


----------

